# Mutual gain for Mom



## JimBob (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm after a very specific story. Much in the vein of "Mom Gets Her Wish" by Ned Fox, it involves a couple who gain weight together to please the mother of the girl of the couple. The idea is the boy's, and they tell the Mother, who is thrilled. I can't recall any more than that.

Does this ring any bells for anyone? If so, I'd appreciate a link.


----------



## Coop (Aug 19, 2011)

http://fanedfox.deviantart.com/art/Mom-Gets-Her-Way-46797500


----------



## JimBob (Aug 20, 2011)

By 'in the vein of', I meant similar. In the story I'm after, the gain is the guy's idea.


----------



## Coop (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh. Well sorry. That's the only one I remember.


----------



## SammyBoy (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/growing_for_gram.html

IN this case it is the grandmother but it seems similar to what yu have described.


----------

